# Darkroom Question.



## Stan_ (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi all, 

Apologies if this is a really dumb question but being unable to have a true darkroom i am setting up equipment in a normal small room. I only plan to develop at night but my question is will night light interfere with processing if I just have a material curtain covering the window or do i need to truly black out the window ? 

Also would a tiny LED also affect developing if there was one in the background when using a safe red light ?

Sorry if this is a stupid question to ask and i thank you in advance for any advice you can give. 

Thanks, 

Stan


----------



## motcon (Sep 5, 2003)

Stan_ said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I only plan to develop at night but my question is will night light interfere with processing if I just have a material curtain covering the window or do i need to truly black out the window ?



it will most likely interfere. stand in the dark room for 5 minutes then hold your hand in front of your face. if you can see it, you have too much ambient light. 




			
				Stan_ said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Also would a tiny LED also affect developing if there was one in the background when using a safe red light ?



no; i use them often. as always, use in moderation.


----------



## enigma (Sep 5, 2003)

if you are doing B&W, I think you will be ok, color is different though.  I would do a test.  Put an object (coin. or somthing) on some of your photo paper, leave it there for about 5-10min.  Run paper through chemicals.  See if you can tell where your cion was.  If not, your fine, if you can see the outline, you will need a darker room.  This is that same thing you would do to see if your safe light is really safe.


----------



## motcon (Sep 5, 2003)

well, the use of a red safe light indicates b&w as color requires zero light.

paper tests aren't very accurate as manufacturer's papers vary from batch to batch and overall they vary from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## enigma (Sep 6, 2003)

zero light??? I have a amber safe light.  For color it is VERY dim, but you do not need zero light, unless you are going to use trays I guess.

Also,  You will never get it perfect, so for me a paper test is much better than nothing at all.  Complect darkness would be ideal, but I find that a a tiny bit does very little harm.

I guess it all depends on personal standards.  any light will cause fog, but it is all about what you can see in the final print.


----------



## paul rond (Nov 5, 2003)

You can leave a blank sheet of paper on the easel for a minute then develope it normally to see if you are getting any fog. If you aren't getting fog, it OK. I have duct tape on all my chargers, power strips and gizmos with LEDs. Even had to block off the time on a VCR with cardboard.


----------

